# my betta is eating a moth!!!



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

good source of protein.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mine eats ants


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

My Leopard Ctenopoma eats flies if they get in the house....well after i swat them down and toss them in lol.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I gotta ask - if we told you that the moth would make the betta sick exactly what would you do about it??? Call poison control? Try to make him vomit? Give him Pepto Bismol?? LOL!


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks guys 



wendyjo said:


> I gotta ask - if we told you that the moth would make the betta sick exactly what would you do about it??? Call poison control? Try to make him vomit? Give him Pepto Bismol?? LOL!


well, at least then i could prepare myself to come home to a dead betta. :S


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

The female betta I had would eat spiders. For some reason, the spiders always liked to get in under the hood and think they could walk across the duckweed unharmed. Silly, silly spiders :biggrin:


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

haha! i don't have any floating plants so i am guessing the moth went in after the light.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

My Betta wont touch ants, but he sure loves mosquito larvae. Dang drift wood populated my new 2.5 with them!


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

i might have to let more moths in since they seem to entertain all my pets


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

mindy said:


> i might have to let more moths in since they seem to entertain all my pets


lol my dog tries to get moths thru the glass storm door. My cats can't be bothered with such things as bugs. They are occupied with sleeping, eating or vomiting or demanding food or to be let in or out. 

Back on fish though, I have fed my fish ants a few times and mosquitoes that landed on my leg or arm and subsequently got squashed but their guts held them on my arm or leg long enough to bring them inside to be used as food. All you have to do if you live in the south is go outside in shorts and t-shirt without bug spray and wait a few seconds then start slapping yourself to collect free fish food


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

haha! that is a good idea! there are tons of bugs here too. the mosquitoes are going to get bad very soon. i will have to collect some for dustfinger (the betta )


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

will gouramis eat insects or flies in specific?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Bettacrazy said:


> will gouramis eat insects or flies in specific?


most fish will eat insects, gouramis included. I doubt a dwarf gourami would be able to fit a fly in its mouth, although I'm sure he'd try. Larger gourami species might be able to eat flies.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried to feed house flies to my Betta. He wouldn't touch them, even if they moved. He will eat tiny moths and fruit flies. 
First Betta to hate house flies. He also won't eat large pellets, gotta sift through for small ones. lol


----------



## MR.KENCADE (Jul 4, 2010)

ITs Cool , like mentioned before good source of protein & and he's probally ready to breed now (making a bubble nest as we speak):hihi:


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

i had oscars that ate wolf spiders on a regular basis. i lived in the basement of my parents house so we had a plethora of bugs and stuff. they seem to like live food alot.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

picky betta! haha! 

the moth my betta ate was huge. if we ever get some nice weather we might get some more again but right now it is too cold for moths to be out and about.


----------

